# help ID this clown



## George9617 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ive been wanting to get a pair for my clown but cant really deside what species she is. I heard maroon from a friend but this clown isnt maroon although she is developing orange on her stripes, any input will be apreciated


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks like a Maroon. Developing orange on her stripes? Juvenile fish, changing to mature colors. Sounds like the Yellow Stripe Maroon Clownfish.


----------



## George9617 (Nov 28, 2011)

I thought so too til I search engined yellow stripe maroon and they look like burgandy almost il see if I can post the pic


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

George9617 said:


> I thought so too til I search engined yellow stripe maroon and they look like burgandy almost il see if I can post the pic


 Well yours look like its still a juvenile, which might mean it is giong to change color as it matures. What color is it now? It looks like its chocolate ish in color. ??


----------



## George9617 (Nov 28, 2011)

It's dark orange with neon orange outlines, black tail and bottom fins, and stripes are turning orange


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Clownfish, Clown Fish Species, Facts About Clown Fish, and Clown Fish Images.


----------



## George9617 (Nov 28, 2011)

I didn't see any clowns on that page with the same chocolate orange look


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Clownfish: Facts, Discussion Forum, and Encyclopedia Article
Look towards the bottom of this one. It also has a list of Clowns.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

with all the different clown variations now a days i doubt you'll get a specific answer unless you know what type of clowns it came from. if i had to guess, i would also say juvi maroon but again, it could very well be a maroon x percula crossbreed of some sort.

your best bet may be to let it mature alittle bit making it become a female, then getting a maroon much smaller to be the male.


----------

